# Advanced ZZ method ?



## Werner (Mar 3, 2009)

Right i am far from the best person to talk about this, but hopefully this will get people thinking, and maybe someone with more experience and time *cough* could look at this "idea". 

Without further ado here is the breakdown. 
Step1 EOline 
Step2 3 gen first 3 pairs 
Step3 Fridrich + ZZ1LL
Winter variation + PLL
MGLS + PLL 

ZZ1LL is about 167 algorithms including mirrors and reflections
Winter variation is about 27 algorithms + 27 mirrors 
optional is another 27 + 27 mirrors for the R U R' and L' U' L insertions
Full MGLS is about 104 

You do not need to know full MGLS or WV because you would already have put the cube into the R U L subset (3gen) 

When you have a corner or an edge already in place you would do MGLS and finnish the top layer, then apply PLL
If neither edge nor corner is in place you would do normal fridrich for the difficult cases. However if you have a easy case or your fridrich case leaves you with an U R U R' insertion or R U R you could do WV to orient the edges (OLL skip) 

There should not be that many algorithms needed for learning and a great deal of them many of you already know COLL. Bellow i will try to list a rough sketch of the algorithms needed for this method. Hopefully someone with a bit more knowledge can help me getting this part as accurate as possible. 

End comments, if you already are using EOline this step for the last F2L slot will increase the amounts of OLL and PLL skips greatly, and will leave you with some nice PLLs. 

EOline: 0 algorithms http://alturl.com/xf3
20 Fridrich algorithms 
27 Winter variation algorithms F2LL
104 ? MGLS 
167 ZZ algorithms 

What is good about this is that all of these algorithms are short and 2 gen. 
Also allot of these cases (I think at least half of the MGLS ) goes away because of the subset the cube is put into due to the EOline. 
At least i think this is a neat idea, and with enough time and dedication would be and excellent speed cubing method, just as good for 2 hands as for 1 hand.
For the lazy ones learn Winter variation+MGLS+COLL and VH then start on ZZ


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 3, 2009)

You can use EJF2L which which reduces the MGLS to 16 cases. A big problem with ZZ is that sometimes it takes more moves to insert a pair. However if you ignore the orientation of the corner inserting can be very easy. I will type more when I have time.


----------



## ErikJ (Mar 3, 2009)

waaaay too many algorithms to learn. not practical.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not sure what you're talking about, but learning something in addition CLS to go with ZZ/pre-orient is nonsense.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 3, 2009)

Werner said:


> For the lazy ones learn Winter variation+MGLS+COLL and VH then start on ZZ



What would the hard working people do? That's over 200 algs (depending on how you count inverse/mirrors) already.
Also, if you use Winter variation, you would not have MGLS or COLL. Learning only one of these sets is more than enough.


----------

